# Project this Week



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm in the middle of a tall mesquite (12" X 6") vessel project. I wanted to post some pictures of the hollowing tool that I'm using. The laser pointer thickness gauge will be attached to the tool so that I can turn down to a 13/16" wall thickness. I should be finished up with the inside today and start on the top section tomorrow (if I can take the heat!).
I hope everyone has a great weekend! gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Geeezzzee !!!!

I'm gonna stick to my pens..LOL...That apparatus looks downright dangerous..

Can't wait to see the finished product, though...

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17255

P.S. Rockler has these four roll sanding packs for $9.99 in their flyer. Says 13.99 on here...regular 19.99... Mighty handy and half price... Course won't do Jim much good on this project...LOL:rotfl:


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Tortuga...That apparatus looks downright dangerous..[/QUOTE said:


> I hear that, even though it actually makes the job safer, I could see myself getting all tangled up in that thing.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Curiosity question, Jim...What speed do you turn that monster at when you're working on the inside/outside ? I'd be so afraid I'd screw it up I'd prolly be using Bobby's 6 RPM outfit.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

No you wouldn't I didn't realize how slow 6 rpms is :rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I just love it when Jim post pictures of those huge pieces he is always making!

Jim...you want to sell me that vessel when you get through?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

This is not as big as some of those other turnings. I would imagine that with the steady rest in place....this piece is running around 4-600rpm. I don't have a rpm readout on this machine and ususally run it where it sounds safe and smooth without any vibration. The steady rest is the key on these deep hollow turnings. Those large projects are turned really slow...especially when I am true-ing them up. I might run the machine as slow as 150-200rpm. The thing you 'don't' want to happen is to have your tool start acting like a lifter on a cam shaft and just following the untrue section. It's tough to round/true out those big sections. It's too hot to work out there in the afternoon....may finish the inside this evening. jim


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

You guy's are killing me with all those cool toy's yaw have. All kidding aside, I see some real talent there. Great work. :cheers:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Willie that man there(Galvbay) is about the most talented man I know when it comes to wood work. He has forgot more about lathe work and woodworking than I will ever know. Now fishing is another story


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby...I'd happily give us some of this sawdust talent to be able to catch some fish!
LOL....

Trod, I'm working up some inventory and hopefully have some pieces at a gallery down in Rockport (fingers crossed). j


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Trod, I'm working up some inventory and hopefully have some pieces at a gallery down in Rockport (fingers crossed). j[/QUOTE]

Jim...lemme know what gallery down in Rockport and when you will be in stock. I really want to start a collection of you guy's work... Only thang I've got so far is one of Bobby's beautiful pens...Need sumthin from you, Bill, the lure guy, etc. Guess I gotta pass on ol' Trod...looks like he's going out of business ..LOL

the other jim


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

One of these day's I would like to try my hand with the lathe just to see if I have the patients to do it. I'm just amazed at how yaw can turn a piece of wood, log, tree stump, ect. into a piece of art. Great work and talent. :cheers:


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> ...Need sumthin from you, Bill, the lure guy, etc. Guess I gotta pass on ol' Trod...looks like he's going out of business ..LOL
> the other jim


I'd be happy to make all you guys a lure or somethin after we return from the wedding.
Hey, maybe instead of just a lure pass, we all make something for each other that we do best? I'll make lures, Bobby pens etc etc. Whatcha thunk?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I had some time in the shop today and pretty much have this last project knocked out. Not sure if you can follow the sequence...but I glued the top section on the end of the existing turned piece. After true-ing and shaping it to a rough shape, I bored a 3/8" hole through the end section into the hollowed section. I needed the steady rest to support the turning while the top section was finished. I've gone through the sanding process using MinWax oil wet sanding up to 1000 grit. I'll need to part the bottom off and reverse chuck it so I can finish out the bottom foot. I was very surprised to see that there is almost some 'tiger stripe' for 'flame' grain in the wood. Pictures just don't do the wood justice. You guys keep those tools sharp and don't worry about getting chips on the floor! lol 
jim


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man, Jim....that is BEAUTIFUL !!! Love that flame grain side...and all the rest.lol It's almost a miracle that you can take a 'stump' and turn it into such a work of art.. 

Wish I could work up the nerve to work on sumthin' big (not quite that big), but I think I'll just stick with my 'Mini-Me's'..

Little table saw burnt out yestidday, so I'm just turning some antlers I had already cut..Getting better, but still trying to catch ol' Bob. I guess after doing this stuff for a while, the little glitches kinda jump out at us...but most folks can't see 'em....

Bet you got a shop full of chips off that vase....but well worth it.. Give Trod a call and he'll come over and sweep up for you...:rotfl: 

the other jim


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Wow, that looks so sweet! I want to turn something like that so bad.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Jim what kind of inside chuck jaws do you have on that mouth to keep from marring the finish while you are turning the base?

dick


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

dicklaxt3 said:


> Jim what kind of inside chuck jaws do you have on that mouth to keep from marring the finish while you are turning the base?
> 
> dick


I use a drill chuck with a 3" (+/-) foam back sanding disk with no sand paper attached. I'll bring up the tailstock on the bottom with enough pressure to create enough friction to be able to turn and cut the foot/base. I run it at a slow rpm and keep the fingers crossed at this point, lol. I turned a top piece and will post a picture of the finished product today. jg


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Any chance of a photo to view your description??? Not sure I understand what you are doing. Your vase looks beautiful, but of cource, they always do. This is always a problem for me that once I remove the turning, to get perfectly centered again even with a Nova chuck. Always seems to have a slight wobble once I try to rechuck.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm interested in that Steady Rest. Looks simple to build but how does it apply pressure? Looks to be screwed down..so are the screws in the channel or is there some spring hidden?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Slipknot....here's a picture of the drill chuck and the foam backed sanding drum. I put this setup in the headstock and then bring the tailstock up to the base of the project (turning between centers). You can get enough friction without scratching the surface to turn the foot/base without problems. 

Bill....the steady rest is obviously homemade,lol. Picture is pretty much self explainatory. Roller blade wheels that can be locked in and out accordingly. This is only to support the wood and the wheels are touching but not forced on the wood. I think I have 5 bucks invested in it but it's a MUST to do the deep turning.

Pictures of the vessel with the top piece and without. Not sure which I like best. The vessel is about 14" tall and 5-6" dia. Thanks again for the compliments and questions. Keep your tools sharp....jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

quick question Jim. I read back and you never did say what kind of wood that is. Or at least I didn't see it in my quick readback.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Mesquite


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thats what I thought l


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow Galv! Very nice! Pretty much speechless here. I always love seeing the pics of your work.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks galvbay, that cleared up what I was picturing. Your vase looks great, expecially with the lid you made to go with it.



galvbay said:


> Slipknot....here's a picture of the drill chuck and the foam backed sanding drum. I put this setup in the headstock and then bring the tailstock up to the base of the project (turning between centers). You can get enough friction without scratching the surface to turn the foot/base without problems.


----------

